# How To: Fix your Thermacell if it will not light, or sputters when switched on



## t-roy211

Well I was checking out some of my gear, getting ready for hunting season, and I found that my Thermacell would not light. I turned it on, and held it up to my ear and could here the gas coming out, but it was sort of sputtering, instead of being a smooth flow. I took it apart, and figured out how to fix it, and thought I would share what I had found....

Step 1.
Take out the 6 small flathead screws on the back of the Thermacell.

Step 2.
Take out the 2 flathead screws that hold the valve that releases the gas from the cannister, and pull the valve out of the body of the thermacell. In the pic below, it shows the screw holes where the screws were, before I took them out.

Step 3.
In this pic, the black arrow shows the part that springs up and down, which allows the plastic pin that is inside the valve, to push down on the top of the cannister, and release the gas. The red arrow shows where the allen head screw is that holds the spring in that pushes that plastic needle down. You can start by trying to just screw that screw in a little further so that it pushes on the spring to make it tighter and push that needle down further. This is what my problem was, the spring was not pushing my needle down far enough, so my cannister was not completely opening. Although, i took the spring out, and stretched it out a little bit, and this solved my problem.

This shows the allen head screw in the top

Step 4.
Reverse the steps and put it all back together!


----------



## t-roy211

Sorry, I tried to mix the pics in with the text but couldnt figure out how.


----------



## GAMHUNTER35

good info thanks


----------



## johnweaver

Thanks a bunch.


----------



## LuckyBeasley

I sent mine back to the company and they fixed/replaced it for only the shipping...


----------

